# 1 monitor - zwei pc's



## paraphan (14. August 2002)

hallo,
es gibt ja so tolle switches, bei denen man zwei pc's und einen monitor anschliessen kann und dann zwischen den beiden pc's
umschalten kann.
kennt sich da jemand aus?
welcher hersteller ist zu empfehlen?
wie ist die bildquali?
muss man den monitor immer neu kalibrieren, wenn man bei beiden pc's ne andere auflösung eingestellt hat?
wäre ein monitor mit zwei eingängen die bessere lösung?


----------



## BigJuri (14. August 2002)

Hallo!

Schau mal hier vorbei, da findest du einige Switchboxen.
Ich würde aber eine von Belkin nehmen, denn die haben wirklich eine sehr gute Qualität. Die Bildqualität ist mit dem freien Auge eigentlich nicht von einem Direktanschluss zu unterscheiden.
Kalibrieren musst du eigentlich auch nix. Das geht alles von selbst, da sich der Monitor bei einem Umschalten automatisch an die Auflösung des anderen Rechners anpasst.
Und einen Monitor mit 2 Eingängen gibt es meines Wissens nach nicht, außerdem wüsste ich gerne wie man bei so einem Monitor zwischen den Rechnern umschalten soll.

Ich hoffe ich konnte dir helfen.

MFG, BigJuri


----------



## paraphan (14. August 2002)

danke für das posting.
monitore mit zwei eingängen gibt's, vorne ist halt einfach
ein kleiner schalter, wo man einfach umschalten kann.


----------



## Virtual Freak (14. August 2002)

*2 eingänge*

gibt es...
viele der bessern monitor klassen haben das sogar standart mässig eingebaut..
ich hab hier einen syncmaster NF 900 der hat den normalen vga eingang..plus den BNC (also 5 kabel) anschluss...
da kann ich am monitor über menü beliebieg umschalten...
es gibt auch monis mit VGA und DVI anschlüssen wo du da umschalten kannst.
aller dings hat das den nachteil das du dann auch immer ne 2 maus und keyboard brauchst...

das nur so dazu..

Greetz VF


----------



## Dunsti (15. August 2002)

> Und einen Monitor mit 2 Eingängen gibt es meines Wissens nach nicht, außerdem wüsste ich gerne wie man bei so einem Monitor zwischen den Rechnern umschalten soll.



die meisten größeren Monitore (21") haben zwei Anschlüsse (meist 1 VGA und 1 BNC) und an der Vorderseite ist ein Schalter zum Umschalten, aber auch "gute" kleinere Monitore haben diese Funktion.
Beispiel: Sony CPD-G420


Dunsti


----------

